# Kritter Keeper as temporary enclosure?



## Beatlesdork (Dec 25, 2014)

I ordered a sheet of acrylic to construct a safe, suitable lid for my terrarium but it'll take 1-2 weeks to arrive. In the meantime, my G. rosea has been climbing nonstop upside down on the galvanized metal screening lid and getting their fangs and tarsal claws stuck in it. Last night, Jude got a tarsal claw caught on the lid rim and was dangling by 1 leg and frantically squirming/swinging trying to get free. I took off the lid and carefully freed the leg but it all happened so fast and they fell afterward. It was only a few inches and they appear to be unhurt so far but I, of course, do not want this to occur again and am really concerned. 1-2 weeks is too long to risk leaving them in there until I construct the correct lid. They're going to keep attempting to climb it. All I have is a medium/large kritter keeper that I keep extra substrate in, if I put a water dish and a hide, could I house my T in there until the materials arrive? Is it escape proof? Can a T get their leg/claws caught in the ventilation slits of a kritter keeper?


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 25, 2014)

You need more substrate in the cage in the top pic.  Kritter Keeper in the meantime is okay; problem is the open tops ruin most of the microclimate effect.  The best location for ventilation is on the upper sides.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skar (Dec 25, 2014)

A kritter keeper can work but it also won't solve the problem your having.
Go to Walmart or something and get a plastic box or bin & vent it. 
That should solve the issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beatlesdork (Dec 25, 2014)

skar said:


> A kritter keeper can work but it also won't solve the problem your having.
> Go to Walmart or something and get a plastic box or bin & vent it.
> That should solve the issue.


Well long term what I plan to do with the acrylic sheet is vent it and attach a handle for the glass enclosure I already have. But for temporary, you're suggesting any plastic bin instead of the kritter keeper ? how would you secure the lid ?


----------



## cold blood (Dec 25, 2014)

Your KK will work fine, just use plastic wrap or something to cover much of the over-ventilated top.   I've never had a t get their feet stuck on a KK top.


----------



## skar (Dec 25, 2014)

I've had a t get it's "foot" stuck in a kritter keeper top before.
The lids lock tight a clasp lid or a tupper ware type seal. 
Very inexpensive and easy


----------



## Sana (Dec 25, 2014)

I've not had any problems with KK's before, however getting a plastic container from the grocery store is cheaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G. pulchra (Dec 25, 2014)

There is nothing wrong with keeping a Rosie in an KK full time.  For "dry" species they work just fine, I have been using them for many years.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JZC (Dec 25, 2014)

My Rosie lives in a KK just fine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 25, 2014)

JZC said:


> My Rosie lives in a KK just fine


Yeah many of them will do just fine in a KK. I wouldn't use them for say an Avic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 25, 2014)

Beatlesdork said:


> Well long term what I plan to do with the acrylic sheet is vent it and attach a handle for the glass enclosure I already have. But for temporary, you're suggesting any plastic bin instead of the kritter keeper ? how would you secure the lid ?


 Get LExan Plexiglas at like a glass shop,,, strong and cheaper than at hardware stores...Its 16x stronger than glass and easy to drill.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Methal (Dec 25, 2014)

...Over ventilation?? yall realize that Tarantula's normally live out doors right?....where there is lots of ventilation?  If youre comfortable  your rosie is fine. As long as she can't get hurt by doing her tarantula rosie thing, she'll be just fine. We are the fragile species not the T....


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 25, 2014)

Methal said:


> ...Over ventilation?? yall realize that Tarantula's normally live out doors right?


Outside, where there's higher humidity, rain and dew.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 25, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Outside, where there's higher humidity, rain and dew.


And native Ispods, to eat bolas, Which cause mold in captivity.


----------

